# harder teaching female cockatiel to talk?



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi  i was wondering if there is harder or if I cant teach my female cockatiel to talk?  I've heard that female cockatiels DON'T talk or its much harder to teach them ? I've tried it and Ísabella isnt talking yet she is gonna be 3 years old in march and we connect very easly . she loves listening to me sing for her and talk to her and i listen often to the same music that she has been hearing since she was 8 weeks old ! but she isnt dancing or singing with it , ive heard her sing but not often like 2 times or soemthing but not after any song .. but she doesnt repeat after me :/ i've tried to teach her wolf whistle and more but she looks at me like im retarded  haha 
does anyone know or own a female cockatiel who talks ? and how did u do it ? 
ive tried the youtube teaching lessons but they dont work


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyone ?


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

from what i have read and have been told females do not talk there has been a few cases in which a female has but that is very rare. female lovebirds can learn to talk and male cockatiels can learn to talk. my male cockatiel listens to me when i talk to him and sometimes he talks back like he is trying to repeat what i do my females don't they just listen


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I've never had a female cockatiel but my understanding is that they don't speak. There may be exceptions but in general, I don't think they do.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Females arent really known to talk. I think I have heard of maybe 1 or 2 cases of a female talking but those are really rare cases. Some females can learn to whistle, my female can wolf whistle she picked it up off my male I guess but she doesnt sound as good as him. But females whistling is still pretty uncommon.


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

oh i thought so  i want her so baaad to talk! but she was whisteling once not like calling me ! she just stood here with her cloes eyes and sang beautifully she did that like 2-3 times soooo cuuuuuuteee !!! haha butt ya i will one day have a mle cockatiel and i will teach him to talk! but i wont give up teaching my grils how to wolf whistle hehe 
but thank you for your reply !


----------

